# Online dating, yea or nay...



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Topic came up the other day with a friend of mine who said he was sick and tired of the bar scene and was thinking about checking out the online personals. I've never really thought about it much myself since when I was single I just turned to my roomate and banged her, so I haven't really been out looking for a girlfriend in a while. If I was though, I think it's a viable way of meeting chicks and don't see much wrong with it. At least nowadays it seems the only place people generally go to hook up is the club scene and put simply, I'd screw a girl from the club, but they're not exactly "girlfriend material" so it seems as good a place as any to meet women who aren't total skanks.

Besides, for people with no game at all like Fizzly, it'd help to be able to get a chick to talk with you before she actually see's you in person









Your opinions?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Very lame...even though that how I met my GF--we been together over 2 years...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> Very lame...even though that how I met my GF--we been together over 2 years...
> [snapback]1120002[/snapback]​


lol, so how's it lame?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Very lame...even though that how I met my GF--we been together over 2 years...
> ...


I agree,that didnt make sense :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cus...its hard to explain to her family members how we met. We dont want em to think we are nuts, but we also dont want to lie...and some of the "older" members of our families are really crabby about the internet.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Cus...its hard to explain to her family members how we met. We dont want em to think we are nuts, but we also dont want to lie...and some of the "older" members of our families are really crabby about the internet.
> [snapback]1120013[/snapback]​


Just tell them you became penpals or something... on the computer, make sure you say "computer"; not "internet"

Well yeah, as far as the question goes, I don't see why not - just another venue of meeting women. As long as it's not the ONLY method that you use.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i think the parents would be happy you met online personals thing rather then a club or bar..i mean who wants a girl for there son when he met her at a bar or club and vice versa..you knowe how parents think these days..i think its a great thing to do..go for it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol man im an online pimp...is this guranteed punani were talking about?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol man im an online pimp...is this guranteed punani were talking about?
> [snapback]1120025[/snapback]​


Actually dude, there are adult personals too, there's fully good looking chicks just looking to screw someone out there, you're almost guaranteed to cash in your v-card with a bit of effort. Besides, you bang some chick that finds random dudes to screw online and think of the conversations you could have with your friends

"Some chick online gave me a virus"

"That sucks man, you use Norton?"

"No that won't help"

"What is it, like a new trojan or something?"

"No, Herpes"

:laugh:


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol man im an online pimp...is this guranteed punani were talking about?
> [snapback]1120025[/snapback]​


you know youd be suprised..ive read some when i was bored and some say not looking for relationship just sex pal..lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

arent there places where ur just looking for a hookup


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> arent there places where ur just looking for a hookup
> [snapback]1120035[/snapback]​


Yeah dude, I think lavalife has a section for that and there's also adultfriendfinder and sh*t.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

C'mon guys, it's Fizzle we're talking about, he can go to a whorehouse with a thousand bucks and it still woudn't be "guaranteed"


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you mean online or outside?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> C'mon guys, it's Fizzle we're talking about, he can go to a whorehouse with a thousand bucks and it still woudn't be "guaranteed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










terriable


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

think theres one called friend finder? i see it alot on porn sites..lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

arent these girls hoes then if they just want sex


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

tizz all good i meet loads of ladies at work in pubs but still got my "sex buddy" that i met on the net no strings


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Uh, I think if you're looking for a girl who is going to screw you with no strings attached, you're not going to find any that aren't hoes...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sex is overated...trust me...i know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> sex is overated...trust me...i know
> [snapback]1120052[/snapback]​


You know your hand .


> C'mon guys, it's Fizzle we're talking about, he can go to a whorehouse with a thousand bucks and it still woudn't be "guaranteed



















I think Fizzle would fock a snake though .


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > sex is overated...trust me...i know
> ...


hahah, remember the Garbage Man from Chapelle Show ?

You don't understand 
As I make love to my hand
Cause I don't need you honey
I'll beat my dick like it owes me money


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sex is overated...trust me...i know
> [snapback]1120052[/snapback]​


Sex is about the greatest thing two people can share, where past and future finally take a backseat to the present and people very briefly can exist in a state of not worrying about anything but the now. Trust me, if you think sex is overated that's because you've never had good sex before


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K-Fizzle's Love Motto 


> You don't understand
> As I make love to my hand
> Cause I don't need you honey
> I'll beat my dick like it owes me money


Now thats Funny


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sex is better than football.....thats how good it is.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Sex is better than football.....thats how good it is.
> [snapback]1120069[/snapback]​


Yeah right... of course I can see how a Vikings fan might think that...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is sex better then ice cream?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Back in the day, when I was 19...before I got my game...I used the internet to meet chicks...it gave me my confidence I needed to actually pick up some game...After a few hook ups and one night stands for a year...I gave it up and started looking for a real girlfriend when I was 20...I went and started browsing the malls for hotties...and just went up and talked to them...I met my x...we dated for a year...then I met my current gf at a differnt mall, and we have been dating for almost 3 years now...To me...i think the internet dating is a great way to raise your confidence level with the ladies and definitely give you more experience...And who knows...you might actually meet a classy woman...But I seemed to meet a lot girls who were about sex...which was not a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

I haven't tried the online-dating thing, but many people I know have with mixed results.

It seems to me that the two types of people who are consistantly successful with online dating are:

1) Attractive people who already do well finding dates in "real life".

2) "Special-needs" people who will hook up with any other "special" person if they can meet them.

A interesting example of #2 is my former neighbor who was very obese and very "slow" after a childhood head injury. He used one of the online services to meet other 'obese and special' women. The funny part is, he would actually meet his "match" more often than you would think. After contacting them, he would jump in his car to meet her and they would go at it like rabbits!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

(response to fizzly) hmmm...matters what kind of day it is, what flavour...and what the girl looks like....lol

i dont think id use an online thing unless i got REAL desperate. ive been with my gf now for 4.5 years...but didnt meet her at a site,lol

it is a very good way for ppl who can sometimes be shy (especially around girls) to meet girls that they would normally think were out of their league.

i had a buddy who was like that. with the boys he was loud and rowdy, but around girls he didnt say a word, looked at the ground, and if asked something, would blush, and give a one word answer.







he'd be a prime candidate for online dating. but then again, lots of ppl use it with a lot of success. whether it be for a quick shag, or a long term relationship.

i mean, its not something ppl should just f*ck off without giving a second thought to. if you need to hump something, then you need to hump something...if you cant find something to hump, its sometimes a good idea to go online and find some'thing'....thats another thing...what if you talk to some chick...go to her place to hook up with a short, sweet, blonde...and the door opens to a 6 foot tall, 200 pound, soccer playing ***** looking butch with a pixie haircut (lol @ the thought!!!)...sometimes what you see ISNT what you get,lol.

i think we should find fizzly something local for him to hump...it could be like his online family getting him his first hooker...

c'mon guys...lets do it,lol...we got his picture...someone set somethign up.haha.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# i need some p*ssy ive had this energy built up in me for the last 6 years


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > sex is overated...trust me...i know
> ...


mr.rodgers..lol man what movie did you pull that from..lol


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> #REMOVED# i need some p*ssy ive had this energy built up in me for the last 6 years
> [snapback]1120102[/snapback]​


wheres your girl? the one in the pic with you?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i told u..desi girls dont give u ne unless they are married...well thats my experience...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

desi?


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sex is overated...trust me...i know
> [snapback]1120052[/snapback]​


your probably just not good at it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> desi?
> [snapback]1120112[/snapback]​


American born Indians. Or they were raised in America from a very young age.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

desi=indian and paki ppl..ne ppl from that area


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If the end result is that your happy, go for it. That is what relationships are about, right? Finding someone you can relate to and be happy in each others presence. If you can find that by experimenting with online dating, then you should have no shame. The internet is just another outlet for linking people up with others.

My grandmother met my grandfather back in WW2 or 1 (cant remember which) when she became his penpal writing letters back and forth throughout the war. They had never met til after the war and thats when they decided to get together. Now the internet has made it modern.

So to each their own. People look at it as though its shameful, but theres really no reason to.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man shes beautiful..id wait it out with her....then tear her a new one on wedding night


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i told u..desi girls dont give u ne unless they are married...well thats my experience...
> [snapback]1120109[/snapback]​


Hahahaha...I dont know about that...I some indian girls will do it without the ring....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sigh* stupid desi ppl...key word is SOME


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude, my east indian buddies older sister was a harsh whore.lol....he's got a younger one that just graduated high school...









i could picture fizzly being like Doogie Howser in "Harold and Kumar Goto White Castle", when he looks like he's all f*cked up, and he keeps trying to hump the seat of the car because he wants some p*ssy so bad,lol.

man, i couldnt imagine going more than a week without some...but that's the advantage of a gf,lol.

fizzly, load up on some deodorant, and go out girl hunting,lol. come up to canada, the girls are maybe less racist here (i dunno for sure tho...). im serious man, tell them you're from california, and you'll be pounding away come moonlight...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

There are lot of single woman Joining E Harmony .
So you might get lucky and at least Bust a Nut


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i been lazy..i havent worn deodorant in 3 days...even after i shower...i let myself go..its 3 o clock int eh afternoon...my armpits smell like tandoori chicken...and i dont care...







i miss the old kaleem (the clean one)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> #REMOVED# i need some p*ssy ive had this energy built up in me for the last 6 years
> [snapback]1120102[/snapback]​











go buy a 2 piece special if ya know what i mean .....In strong beach thats easy ...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> i been lazy..i havent worn deodorant in 3 days...even after i shower...i let myself go..its 3 o clock int eh afternoon...my armpits smell like tandoori chicken...and i dont care...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your avatar explains my feelings..lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i gave up on girls a while ago...i dont even know why im with this one...f*ck it...ill get it someday

real g's dont need sex...they just need money


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

only reason they need money to buy the pimped out cars and the liqour to get the girls for ...SEX!!!!..lol

you think guys would spend crazy amounts of money on trucks and cars and closthes if it wasnt for the females..lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > lol man im an online pimp...is this guranteed punani were talking about?
> ...


the information age has changed our terms quite a bit


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Internet is just not my style. I dont like the fact that you cant really do things together other then talk. Going out an experiencing great things together means so much to a realtionship imo.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no we need money to buy jordans


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> no we need money to buy jordans
> [snapback]1120142[/snapback]​


to impress females..in hopes of getting some sex..lol

jordans wont make the job you have pay you more.wont make you live longer..its just simply for the females..lol..everything we do is for the females man think about it..we brush out theeth..so our breath dont stink when we kiss them..we eat to get big and strong cause thats what females want..besides the fact we need to eat to live..lol..we get fast expensive cars for females..we buy expensive designer name clothing to impress females..lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to look good for ourselves ..f*ck girls..waste of time and money


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> sigh* stupid desi ppl...key word is SOME
> [snapback]1120126[/snapback]​


Some is better compared to your NONE!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

harharhar


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> to look good for ourselves ..f*ck girls..waste of time and money
> [snapback]1120149[/snapback]​


you havent used deoderant in 3 days and havent showered..i doubt you care about lookin good for yourself..lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol ..its summer..why should i care and im grounded ne ways


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol ..its summer..why should i care and im grounded ne ways
> [snapback]1120156[/snapback]​


how old are you?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

There is a gang load of single woman out there On the Internet or Were ever.
Its up To You.....
As for myself im done playing the field. all tho i do get destracted once and a while


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> As for myself im done playing the field. all tho i do get destracted once and a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cuz your a P.I.M.P.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

18


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you still get grounded at 18?..what you do..lol


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

My girlfriends mom met a guy online and her best friend did too. Her best friend got married, and my girlfriends mom is engaged. I dont think its that bad of an idea, I mean I have never used it but cant you type in interests you like.

sh*t, i'd just type in....I want a girl that is horny, likes sex, like going mudding, fishing and camping. haha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

online dating is becoming more of a common thing than before. people should embrace it as another mean of meeting people. why would it be any lamer than going to a bar or to a club? you're essentially doing the same thing, and if you're serious about it you'll eventually meet the person. i've met a few girls off of the internet and haven't had any problems at all. and, if you'll look at myspace, you'll see that it isn't just a place for nerds and geeks. quite the handful of hot people are connected.

but, keep in mind that the itnernet also allows a person to personify what he or she WANTS to be, as opposed to who they really are. e-thugs mainly. but there are others that claim to be outspoken assholes, confident, etc. however, when you meet them they tell a different story.

pictures are also deceiving... a person will take 200 pictures and pick the very best and flattering ones of them to post. when you meet said person, you'll realize that she looks nothing like she does in the pic. i know some chicks that do this, lol.

anyhow, the internet is as common as cereal for breakfast these days.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i swear u and el twicho sound exactly the same


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i swear u and el twicho sound exactly the same
> [snapback]1120204[/snapback]​


thats because we pwn.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

man i wanna say something...but i cant...snaps fingers *


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> online dating is becoming more of a common thing than before. people should embrace it as another mean of meeting people. why would it be any lamer than going to a bar or to a club? you're essentially doing the same thing, and if you're serious about it you'll eventually meet the person. i've met a few girls off of the internet and haven't had any problems at all. and, if you'll look at myspace, you'll see that it isn't just a place for nerds and geeks. quite the handful of hot people are connected.
> 
> but, keep in mind that the itnernet also allows a person to personify what he or she WANTS to be, as opposed to who they really are. e-thugs mainly. but there are others that claim to be outspoken assholes, confident, etc. however, when you meet them they tell a different story.
> 
> ...


myspace does have alot of chicks on it, i been talkin to a few,


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Its more like MyWaste...as in waste of time...Those girls are all bullshitters on there man...I used to myspace a lot...just for random play...and what not...But most if not all of them are all talk...or just looking to "network." GAY...I hooked up with one filipina chick though and that went pretty well...but I stopped it after I found out she didn't want to sleep with me 1 day...because she didn't want to loose her tightness for the date she had at night...What a whore...So yeah I closed the hell out of my account.

Give it time...You will all see...if you are looking to hook up on mywaste, you'll see.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

never meet a girl on myspace....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

TormenT said:


> never meet a girl on myspace....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...I learned my lesson.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I've been quite about it but, hell yeah guys! I've been internet pimping for years! Keeps my arms full and my wallet too


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol To quote JayZ, "I got 99 problems, but a %&*#$ ain't one."


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Keeps my arms full and my wallet too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wise words gents , Write that down youngin's **Cough** (Kove32)


----------



## diablochild03 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.hotornot.com Awsome place to find...whores, and classy women. U pay 6$ and believe me you will find people who live pretty close to you. IMO only a total HO would go to adult friend finder!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'd never PAY for something like myspace or hot or not. waste of my money.

the girl im currently with i met off of myspace and we've been together for almost 9 months. it just depends on what kind of girls you meet. selective screening and a keen eye is priceless


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol sounds bad but I knew a guy who would setup a date from online meetings. Lol it's perfect cause he would drive by and if they didn't look as good as they did in the pic he would make an excuse and not pick her up lol He called it a "Drive by inspection"


----------



## diablochild03 (Jun 13, 2005)

hey your just mad cuz ive been chatting online with babes ALL DAY

(napoleon dynamite)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol sounds bad but I knew a guy who would setup a date from online meetings. Lol it's perfect cause he would drive by and if they didn't look as good as they did in the pic he would make an excuse and not pick her up lol He called it a "Drive by inspection"
> [snapback]1120306[/snapback]​


hahaha



diablochild03 said:


> hey your just mad cuz ive been chatting online with babes ALL DAY
> 
> (napoleon dynamite)
> 
> ...


"and besides, we both know i'm training to become a cage fighter"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> C'mon guys, it's Fizzle we're talking about, he can go to a whorehouse with a thousand bucks and it still woudn't be "guaranteed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























I've met and still talk to 4 chicks off the internet. All 4 have put out. all 4 were Sluts.
So I voted heck yes. But I also go to Walmart and hunt for some Tang.









Fizzles a VIRG!!!








And im FATTER than you are too Prince! and you STILL cant Get LAID!

bITCH #REMOVED#, Your ghetto Pass is going to be REVOKED for this sh*t!


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i don't see a problem with it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> man i wanna say something...but i cant...snaps fingers *
> [snapback]1120213[/snapback]​










by xenon


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon guys, it's Fizzle we're talking about, he can go to a whorehouse with a thousand bucks and it still woudn't be "guaranteed"
> ...


define you're idea of putting out sir gordeez.

I can see it now.....

Gordeez and the lady off the internet gettin drunk and gettin it krunk. Gordeez goes into pimp mode and tries to kiss the drunk chick. She pushes him away, only sending him into a drunken madness. Gordeez grabs the chicks by the arms forcefully and says the 6 words every chick has nightmares about "tonight, you will know me sexually". Thats when gordeez shamelessly gropes her and ......yeah.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Didn't pull that from nothing, just rambling I s'pose











Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Internet is just not my style. I dont like the fact that you cant really do things together other then talk. Going out an experiencing great things together means so much to a realtionship imo.
> [snapback]1120141[/snapback]​


I meant online personals, so like you'd meet the girl online but have a real relationship where you see each other and whatnot. The whole online long distance thing some people do I don't really get either.



hyphen said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i swear u and el twicho sound exactly the same
> ...


This is true


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

kinda off topic and maybe its been covered before... fizz are u indian? if so, why use the term #REMOVED#? seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not indian...and yes im black


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

gotcha....thats what i thought... all the indian talk threw me off


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fizzly isn't black. he's indian/hindu.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

if he want's to get laid come
up here the women will give it to
anyone sh*t half the town slept with
each other


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

fizzly's a self proclaimed terrorist...altho i think he preaches more Tupac than Allah







but he's a peaceloving terrorist, so dont worry.

jk fizzly


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> i been lazy..i havent worn deodorant in 3 days...even after i shower...i let myself go..its 3 o clock int eh afternoon...my armpits smell like tandoori chicken...and i dont care...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha what the f*ck man. you dirty bastard.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

As I kinda stated before...Online dating is good if you have nothing else...if you have had no luck with the girls...then try the on-line thing...you might get lucky and meet someone...But the biggest problem with it, is that it takes forever for to actually meet someone...Countles IMs, emails, phone calls...Forever and ever it seems...

In a way its ass backwards...Because think about it...All this work just to "meet" someone...IF you just go out looking for someone...You meet them that instant...as soon as you see a girl you think is hot...you go talk to her...all those weeks you would have spent, emailing, IMing...calling...All is done in a second...when you go and talk to girls in person...So, now, If I were looking for a girl...the internet would just take way too much time and effort...I'd rather just go and talk to any hot girl I see...done and over with...instant gratification.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> instant gratification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience is a virtue that most have seemed to have lost in this society.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > instant gratification.
> ...


Hell ya when it comes to dating! Got to get some action if you know what I mean


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

I think it takes a way from the personal aspect. But then again, my generation does half its flirting via Messenger, so I cant talk!

--Dan


----------

